# The "Tapatalk" in your sig sucks thread



## Geoff (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent using an IBM 029 keypunch machine


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't have a problem with it


 - - - - -
posted from the throne via CrapTalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry? 

Sent from my mind using telepathic powers


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent using


----------



## Glenn (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from my laptop...that's why my sig shows up....


----------



## HD333 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from my Teddy Ruxpin.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from the alternate universe using Bluetooth


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## kartski (Aug 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Sent using an IBM 029 keypunch machine



I work at Watson Research and the building was made in 1960. There's a time capsule buried that's suppose to have Information Technology from that era. I often wonder if the put a working Hollerith Card Reader in the hole so the data can be read.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my VT100 connected to a VMS VAX running DECNET.


----------



## Hado226 (Aug 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Sent from my VT100 connected to a VMS VAX running DECNET.



The 100s were more likely connected to PDPs.  By the time I bought my VAX, we had upgraded to VT220s


----------



## Geoff (Aug 7, 2011)

Hado226 said:


> The 100s were more likely connected to PDPs.  By the time I bought my VAX, we had upgraded to VT220s



Nope.   The original VAX-11/780 was the same vintage as the VT100.   Both were late-1970's.

From my Asteroids machine


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 7, 2011)

First, I approve of this tread.



Geoff said:


> Sent from my VT100 connected to a VMS VAX running DECNET.


Second, I am not sure if I am sad or happy to say that I am old enough to have used one of these systems in college. Though they were all but removed from the campus by the time I graduated.

Sent from my ASUS N61JV-X4


----------



## Geoff (Aug 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> First, I approve of this tread.
> 
> 
> Second, I am not sure if I am sad or happy to say that I am old enough to have used one of these systems in college. Though they were all but removed from the campus by the time I graduated.
> ...



I did a ton of cross development on VMS VAXen in the 1980's.    

From my Apple Lisa


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2011)

I see old people


sent from my Rainbow PC-100A


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 7, 2011)

Suprised no one has used :
sent from my Comadore 64 
or:
sent from my Apple 2
to new school?


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> First, I approve of this tread4


QFT

Sent from my TRS-80


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2011)

010100110110100001100001011011000110110000100000
010101110110010100100000010100000110110001100001
011110010010000001000001001000000100011101100001
011011010110010100111111000011010000101000001101
000010100111001101100101011011100111010000100000
011001100111001001101111011011010010000001010111
0100111101010000010100100000110100001010


----------



## Geoff (Aug 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 010100110110100001100001011011000110110000100000
> 010101110110010100100000010100000110110001100001
> 011110010010000001000001001000000100011101100001
> 011011010110010100111111000011010000101000001101
> ...



Let's play Global Thermonuclear War

Sent from my Sperry Univac


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 8, 2011)

as an ex-DECCIE I approve of this thread.  Still doing VMS sysadmin, believe it or not.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2011)

Friggin CHILDREN  

sent from my abacus by my private secretary


----------



## Geoff (Aug 8, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> as an ex-DECCIE I approve of this thread.  Still doing VMS sysadmin, believe it or not.



WRITE SYS$OUTPUT "Hello World"

Even better, from the debugger, you look at function arguments using:
set language bliss
e/i .ap


From my LA36 DECwriter II in my cave where I just discovered fire


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

you guys are nerds. 

Sent from my pretentious technology thingamabob.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 8, 2011)

I wonder how long this list would be....

SELECT Name FROM Users WHERE Nerd = 1

While everyone ponders that, I will be decoding mcgunni's binary statement using SQL....


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 8, 2011)

Free FullerWycliff

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=99346

Sent Via:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 8, 2011)

kickstand said:


> I wonder how long this list would be....
> 
> SELECT Name FROM Users WHERE Nerd = 1
> 
> While everyone ponders that, I will be decoding mcgunni's binary statement using SQL....



"Let's play Global Thermonuclear War" is the correct answer to that wall of binary.   

...and nerds can afford lift tickets, Gore-Tex, and fancy shaped skis.

From my PDP-8 programmed with paper tape


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought the Commodore 64 was badass, until we got one of these:





But then we always used it in 64 mode, since that's the only way we could run all the stuff we'd written.

10 FOR X= 1 TO 3
20 IF X=1 THEN A$= "COMMODORE 64"; IF X=2 THEN A$= "APPLE LISA"; IF X=3 THEN A$="TIMEX SINCLAIR"; IF X=4 THEN A$= "TRS-80"
30 PRINT "SENT FROM MY " A$ "."
40 NEXT X
50 GOTO 10


----------



## Geoff (Aug 8, 2011)

If I said "you have to drop the rod to get the bird", what program am I running?   XYZZY  


Sent from my wirewrap board that has nothing but 74LS001 chips on it using copper wire and my wirewrap tool


----------

